# XTR or XT crankset for SS - which way to go ? ? ?



## single speed kid (Jun 7, 2006)

I am looking for a very lightweight and durable crankset and have narrowed it down to either XTR or XT. XTR lists a weight of 770g and XT as 853g (both including BB's). I am wondering which crankset is the lightest (and best bang for the $) for a single speed application? I would imagine that the XTR is the way to go, but I have heard that most of the weight savings is in the rings - is this true? I checked out Shimano's web site but they only list weights for the complete crankset (including rings) so I appreciate any information you can provide - Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

If your just looking for lightness, you might consider FSA K-Force BB30 (650g including BB)


----------



## emassa15 (Jun 6, 2007)

I found these in the shimano forum


xtr 960 rings 70g, 44g, 34g total 148
xtr 970 rings 82g, 43g, 23g 148
xt 770 rings 80g, 50g, 20g 150 not listed on weight weenies, measured on my scale

cranksets xt770 175mm 859g 170mm 854g
xtr970 786g 781g
xtr960 810g 785g


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't know that XTR is an optimum SS crank, what you're really paying for is the XTR rings. I'd look at a simpler crank that doesn't include any rings.

Maybe a White Ind or Middleburn would be a better SS choice.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

XT driveside:









XT non-drive:









Singlespeed bolts:









BB is 93g but i don't have a pic of that - sorry.

Plus whatever chainring you decide on also.

As it comes (but without the BB):









So, not the lightest, but a decent, stiff crankset and can be had fairly cheap.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

If you want light, stiff and durable, pick up an M960 crankset off Ebay and customize it for SS application. I've got one that's pretty much finished and it weighs around 560-570 grams with hardware and 32T Blackspire ring. 

I'm running an M970 crank in a 1x9 setup, but I haven't weighed that one. the M960 design is simple, stiff and light. In my opinion, its one of the best cranksets out there, the only issue is the proprietary bolt pattern. Blackspire makes a nice SS ring for it, I think Middlburn might and there are some one man show type of companies that'll do custom rings for it as well.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

A few before hit it on the head. XTR is not bang for the buck because youre paying for the rings. XT is better bang with a slight weight penalty. Both are off the shelf capable with 104 rings which are standard and plentiful. The M960 SS made famous by Jeff Jones are a great crankset and I'm a sucker for user created jewelry in which Jeff began with a file and hacksaw. He then refined the crank but even he will admit a new generation XT or XTR is better functionally because you don't need to modify the four arm tabs. The ultimate purist SS setup is a spiderless crankset for both weight and bang for the buck which would mean White Industries and Middleburn, even Paul with their Campagnolo BB preference.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Checkout wiggle.co.uk or chainreactioncycles.com - they have some raceface deus arms only. From memory they sit between XT and XTR for weight. You then don't spend on rings, and can choose a SS ring of your own plus a BB of your own choice.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*XTR 960 Weights*

XTR 960SS modified arms make strong lightweight single speed cranks. The photo's show actual weights of ss arms and full 3 ring set w/bb. The white set with a Homebrewed 32t Ti ring weighs 542g.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Rotor 3D crank w/ a steel axle weighs 543g, and costs approx. $405.00, the Titanium axle version is $200.00 more and weighs 506g. Both of these weights are for the 170mm length. I have a Rotor 3D crank, set up to 2x9, at 175mm, w/ titanium axle, and it's weight is 536g. Very stiff and strong crank.
http://www.rotorbike.com/nueva/ingles/bielas3d2x9.htm

Good luck!!

Kevin


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

as far as I know the SLX crank arms are lighter than the XT 770. You can check the info and if turns out to be true, you can go on SLX as it' cheaper than XT.

Good luck
Vlad


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

+1 on the slx
i love mine!


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

My SLX arms are 575gr.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

and above the xt arms are 589 grams.
I guess that the bb is the same


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> XTR 960SS modified arms make strong lightweight single speed cranks. The photo's show actual weights of ss arms and full 3 ring set w/bb. The white set with a Homebrewed 32t Ti ring weighs 542g.


This is absolutely the way to go. Relatively cheap, very elegant and beautiful, strong, and the preload and LH arm attachment system is the best available. Just IM crazy8 to buy one ready to go.


----------

